# You wanna see a magic trick?



## connerR

I now, ladies and gentlemen, I will show you StP before Chalmbers left, and after Chalmbers left, as demonstrated by my lovely (?) assistant, Miss Amy Winehouse.

Before / After








Ta Da!


----------



## shwillyhaaa

ahaha... i wouldnt say its that bad... but its funny sooo...(honestly id rather be on stp than be on crackhead amy...)


----------



## finn

So that means we're more colorful, more messy, and totally out of it?


----------



## wildboy860

funny shit. and I saw this youtube video where she snuck a few bumpsof coke in while on stage


----------



## Pheonix

wildboy860 said:


> funny shit. and I saw this youtube video where she snuck a few bumpsof coke in while on stage




don't lie, you were at the concert. it's ok to admit it, you don't have any punk points to lose anyways. lol


----------



## shwillyhaaa

pheonix said:


> don't lie, you were at the concert. it's ok to admit it, you don't have any punk points to lose anyways. lol



ahah your burnt wildboy


----------



## wildboy860

pheonix said:


> don't lie, you were at the concert. it's ok to admit it, you don't have any punk points to lose anyways. lol


 
it's true... I don't have any punk points anyways so what the fuck do I care?! hahaha . . .


----------



## MiztressWinter

this was not very magical conner


----------

